# My 12 Month Garage Project (PIC HEAVY)



## cableguy1984

Hi lads and lasses ( do lasses detail cars ? )

Long-time lurker here and first time poster. After seeing some of the amazing garages on here… I got jealous.

So decided I need to revamp the garage in my newly bought house. This was June 2011.

The first few pictures below are of the garage when I first bought the house. Still a very functional garage, but it lacked something.

After seeing a guy in the newspaper claiming to love his Ferrari so much that he parks it in the living room ( blatant lie as he had clearly just threw some lino down in his garage and put an LCD TV in there ) I set out to do it properly.

I was looking for the same thing, a car parked in my living space, rather than moving a TV in to the garage. I wanted it to feel like a house.
Anyway , enough rambling

Before pics :-

















































































After various discussions on other forums about floor coverings, all had their pros and cons.

I decided on ceramic tiles. They were thicker than the porcelain, cheaper, more rustic, easier to keep clean etc. If they break I can replace one at a time as they break, although a year on and I haven't broken any yet

To make it feel homely, the current wall coverings and ceiling coverings needed to be ripped out and replaced with plasterboard, and LOADS of insulation.

Mainly the ceiling downstairs, but I had the back wall done and either side of the door to tidy the look up. Sides are left as block work but with a very thick paint to try and knock the obvious rough nature out. Its smooth and wipe clean now.

Some progress pics:-
Ceiling plastered , insulted , reinforced etc. etc.








One more of the plaster








Just started to base coat the ceiling








Cheapo lights from Ikea, 9 of them work very well though








Old carpet coming up








Tiles being test laid








Mid lay








The end is nigh








The space for the compressor, painted and cleaned








Compressor had a good clean, ready to be housed on some feet in the space








Overall shot of the floor and seating area.









Then I needed to think about tool storage, somewhere to store cleaning gear, nuts and bolts. Also needed a beer fridge naturally!

Few more pictures.

Boarded and plastered either side of the door, and above the bench at the back. Also tidied up around the lintel above the side door.




































The one side after a coat of paint ( more finished pics later )









Some tool storage, kind of went OTT , so i now have some to sell !


























Then started rubbing down the worktops and staining it black ( will be finished with black toughened glass at a later date )


















I got anxious thinking about the upstairs so started to plan it out..

The plan is something like this :-










As it stands/stood









I didn't want to lose any space, so the eaves are being made in to storage one side, and entertainment racking the other side.

Few pics of the flooring going down in the eaves and the doors being fitted.













































Some of the wall insulation going on, and some boards ready for plastering.


















A couple of horrible android pano shots of the downstairs.

















A little later…..

Tool storage organised









Sorting cleaning/oils etc.. out









Finished with doors open 









Finished with doors closed









Night shot of the overall appearance









Upstairs

Storage area being clad









All boarded









Do have some pics of it being plastered somewhere, i have some crossover between cameras so expect another update with the missing pics !

Painted with basecoat, and skirting boards fitted




































Then I needed to declutter a little, and get some flooring down.. upstairs.

Floor Laid









TV Installed ( 46" Smart Aquos - and some pretty nice insignia speakers from best buy , worth a google )









The landing area and trim, need to get ballustrade. Have an idea for this though.









Long shot over to the missions and hifi rack

















Ceiling spots









Storage doors









The storage internally ( needs finishing at the bottom, left exposed to fit RGB uplights in the doors )









Stairs carpeted and painted









Moving downstairs, rugs made from the stair offcuts, bringing the decor down to the ground level


















Stairs painted white to blend in with the surroundings









High shot of tool storage









Long shots



























Current audio ( due to be scrapped and replaced with ceiling speakers ) Yammy as a pre amp, technics class aa MOS as power amp, Sony MD and a crap EQ. Also logitech squeezebox touch, which will be used as a wall mounted touchscreen with the ceiling speakers.









Beer fridge stocked  









Shot of the other hobby









And finally !!!! the coupe at home. ( I don't expect DW to like the car.. I have had it years, im a Rovertech member, so this was more for over there )

























A Comfy working area









The intruder system 

















Hope you like it guys.
Expect to see me lurking on the forum , probably in the forza area, and I need to get some new cleaning gear, so probably in the products section too asking newbie questions


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR

Wow! Not very jealous!


----------



## cableguy1984

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments. I need to break the white up. Anybody got any ideas for arty stuff ? I would love some big engine prints, or technical drawings in frames.

Seen some people have detailing world towels hanging up and stuff ? 

Feel free to link me to some posts where you have broken your bare walls up


----------



## slobodank

Bravo!


----------



## Hardsworth

that is a dream garage m8 :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

I would happily live in there!
Looks superb and the finish looks even better.


----------



## borinous

Very nice mate


----------



## verbarthe

Lovely:thumb:


----------



## wildwash

That is a great looking place to be


----------



## craigblues

Top marks! So upstairs just used to be loft space?


----------



## mr.b1ng

Jealous!!


----------



## uzi-blue

Amazing. nice job :thumb:


----------



## puppag

Nice! I'd happily live in a pad like that. Just stick a loo in the corner and I'd be happy! Seriously nice garage mate.


----------



## Derekh929

Fantastic set up loving the space


----------



## 47p2

Nice use of space

I would love a garage large enough to have a sofa in it


----------



## Lewisredfern001

fantastic m8, looks amazing, have you built it all yourself? 

1 thing - As im scrolling im thinking 'that aston is gonna really top it off with its own house' then comes the rover.....Dont get me wrong i love a tomcat turbo, ive had 3 in the past and yours looks to be a belter.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

very nice place you have there


----------



## empsburna

Well well well.

I can see a beer in that fridge with my name on it


----------



## slineclean

Very nice pics chap and aww! love the dog!


----------



## Dave182

Love it so far


----------



## shaunwistow

Very nice indeed, jammy bar steward...lol


----------



## Superspec

Love it! Upstairs in particular


----------



## Turbo Tony

A garage with an upstairs...

Oh dear, I need a tissue.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

as above thats garage Porn!


----------



## Phil H

very very nice mate


----------



## liam99

Very nice


----------



## svended

That is awesome, very nice work done. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face

Hats off to you fella, that is a real man cave :thumb:

(even with your strange taste in garage art :lol: you might find this interesting if you hadnt already taken a peek

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205902


----------



## MEH4N

looks lovely mate


----------



## cableguy1984

craigblues said:


> Top marks! So upstairs just used to be loft space?


No mate, its always been a "liveable" area, there was just a clause on the planning on the garage that upstairs windows would need to have separate planning applied for. Which is in process now


----------



## cableguy1984

Lewisredfern001 said:


> fantastic m8, looks amazing, have you built it all yourself?
> 
> 1 thing - As im scrolling im thinking 'that aston is gonna really top it off with its own house' then comes the rover.....Dont get me wrong i love a tomcat turbo, ive had 3 in the past and yours looks to be a belter.


LOL, the Aston unfortunately is not mine ( although, its neck and neck with the silver MG so who needs to spend 120k ? :thumb: )

Its the father in laws.

However, we do have the X6 as you can see in some of the pics, which you may think the same of, i.e more worthy of a place in the garage.... i agree BUT there is good reason for the Rover being in there.

Its where i learned to gap rings, lap valves, replace gearbox bearings ( I did a whole build on the car from a bare shell ) So it kind of has a place in my heart. Even though i really should now get rid of it. I have owned it for 6 years now.


----------



## cableguy1984

empsburna said:


> Well well well.
> 
> I can see a beer in that fridge with my name on it


You knows it ! The coupes having a bonnet and spoiler respray, so i may need you to pop round with a DA :thumb:

Im sure i can whip a curry up to go with it. P.S my little one is due tomorrow !!!

PM me your number


----------



## jamesgti

Thats awesome mate.


----------



## Pandy

Looked rubbish till the Coop turned up :argie:

Very nice on both counts of garage and cars :thumb:


----------



## empsburna

cableguy1984 said:


> You knows it ! The coupes having a bonnet and spoiler respray, so i may need you to pop round with a DA :thumb:
> 
> Im sure i can whip a curry up to go with it. P.S my little one is due tomorrow !!!
> 
> PM me your number


Congratulations. I didn't know, i've been off the radar for a bit.

Will get a PM over to you on RT :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

When's the open day ! I'll bring the snacks lol


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking set-up you've got there mate :thumb:


----------



## s60aun

nice garage fella........... am i right in saying you live on the milking bank estate ?


----------



## PootleFlump

Nice, I keep thinking about enlarging my garage to three bays, getting a pit installed and a second storey.


----------



## Elliott19864

Is that a garage or a second house? Should have got a bed instead of the sofa, damn I could live in there.

Awesome.


----------



## G style

I think thats bonkers but i love it.....I would have looked into having a glass floor on the upper level maybe lol. :thumb:
Great job mate i wont one.


----------



## masammut

The perfect bachelor's pad!


----------



## SirFozzalot

Nice. Wish I had a garage that big to work with.


----------



## Mk2Singh

Amazing garage!


----------



## verbarthe

Loving the Rover Coupe and the garage :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Nice job fella. Can't beat am old rover for some fun.


----------



## Xploit

Excellent work!


----------



## luc4s

Thats a great man cave xD I could live in there


----------



## thebigmcp

Awesome work, very jealous, how's the speakers in the roof project going, have you considered Sonos system, awesome sound quality and by adding Napster you can stream any song you want for £5 a month?

Looking into Garage build at the moment, can you please share the overall dimensions of yours?

Thanks

MCP


----------



## lisaclio

i could live in that mini house/garage!! very nice


----------



## craigblues

How tall did you build the garage? I'm in the planning process at the moment and want to get the most out of my build. 

You don't have your old plans hanging around to have a mooch at do you? Is that bad/cheeky to ask? Don't think so, sorry if it is.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I love reading these types of threads. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cleancar

Nice , where did you get the cupboard doors from and the eves doors


----------



## matzagrin

Johnnyopolis said:


> I love reading these types of threads. Thanks for sharing!


Same here! Awsome garage!


----------



## martin_46

Looks lovely...rather jealous! :argie:


----------



## jspeed2

Just when i thought my garage was nice and done I wanna knock it down and have yours built !! Cracking work mate :thumb:


----------



## Izzy1

A lot of work for a rover :lol:

But what a garage. LOVE IT!


----------



## shudaman

loving the garage mate fantastic work!

and i love the motor, always like them lol what bhp it got ?

o yer get some more pics up lol


----------



## id_doug

Its places like this that give me garage envy :argie:


----------



## BlkEditionA4

haha brilliant intruder system


----------



## cossienuts

awesome...dog is cool too


----------



## GTISnoopy

Very nice. Im getting some great ideas from yours for mine.


----------



## twitchDC5

Words can't describe my jealousy! Having said that I think this is now in my top 10 dream garage! Easily one of the best in the uk


----------



## stevie_m

Would love to see more of this.

Would I be right in saying that the suite on the ground floor is going upstairs ?


----------



## craigblues

stevie_m said:


> Would love to see more of this.
> 
> Would I be right in saying that the suite on the ground floor is going upstairs ?


Unfortunately this gent has not been on here since he posted this thread up initially..


----------



## a1diamond

Very nice love the dog


----------



## floppy_dave

Great write up ... Damn I need to see what I can do with my garage!


----------



## SteveyG

thebigmcp said:


> Awesome work, very jealous, how's the speakers in the roof project going, have you considered Sonos system, awesome sound quality and by adding Napster you can stream any song you want for £5 a month?
> MCP


The SB touch already has that.


----------



## cableguy1984

Sorry guys, not been on for a while, Will get some updated pictures and answer a few of the messages this week


----------



## craigblues

cableguy1984 said:


> Sorry guys, not been on for a while, Will get some updated pictures and answer a few of the messages this week


Excellent. Look forward to it!


----------



## mikeydee

jealous isn't the word.


----------



## IYRIX

wow, that is just great. I need a bigger garage!


----------



## Danny_Leeds

That's one nice garage :0


----------



## srmtor

This garage is epic!! The use of space is fantastic!!


----------



## danga200

The very definition of man cave.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Cool,i like.


----------



## craigblues

Any news on updated photos.


----------



## stavs

Better than some peoples house!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Wow, fantastic job, looks excellent....
ps - think you can get some more beer in that fridge :lol:


----------



## p1tse

Awesome

Did it have an upstairs part before you had it?


----------



## DavidMelv

Awesome!!


----------



## olliecampbell

Looks great.

Where did you get that large tool storage unit from?


----------



## 636

Looks like my idea of heaven!


----------

